# An off trail campsite to remember



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 17, 2001)

Here are a couple of pictures of an off trail campsite I came upon.  It was at the end of a long and exhausting day and I was beginning to wonder where I would spend the night. Because the area around the trail was all thick scrub and underbrush, I thought I would not find a suitable site.  

The sun was no longer visible and I knew I better find a place soon.  As I was going along, I noticed the slightest hint of a faint path through the brush.  I dropped my pack and set off into the woods, trying to follow this path.  I thought it may have been made by animals but after about 5 minutes I came to one of the nicest spots I have seen to set up camp.  

I went back to the main trail for my pack and could just about make out the sound of running water.  About 50 yards further down the trail I found a running brook to use as a water source. I have heard of Trail Angels on the AT, but on this night, I met up with one who was on a different path. :smile:






*A place to sleep!*

And in a separate area to the right...





*A place to eat and enjoy a fire!*


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 24, 2001)

OK, so no fair! Where is this beautiful site? Please tell! :wink:


----------



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 25, 2001)

Clue #1:

Willard Notch :smile:


----------

